# How do I find out if my car is eligible?



## Knightjake (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi,
New guy here. How do I find out if my car is eligible for my market? And how long does it take Uber complete background checks?

I have 2006 Jeep Commander 4 door SUV in Waco, Texas. I just submitted all my documents (DL, Insurance, Registration) but the app won't let me go online and had a red band across the map that says my vehicle is not eligible in Waco, Tx. I have received an email from Checkr that says all of my background checks are clear. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds like you just asked 2 questions and answered them on your own! Welcome.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Sounds like you just asked 2 questions and answered them on your own! Welcome.


What about you ?
Are you eligible?
;-)


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 196508
> 
> What about you ?
> Are you eligible?
> ;-)


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

LOL


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

2Cents said:


> LOL
> 
> View attachment 196550


I don't know. My mother always told me not to get into the car with strangers I meet using the internet...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Your mother thought you well.


----------



## Knightjake (Jan 19, 2018)

Apparently I was too impatient and needed to wait for the evil overlords to check my documents. Everything seems to be working now


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Knightjake said:


> Hi,
> New guy here. How do I find out if my car is eligible for my market? And how long does it take Uber complete background checks?
> 
> I have 2006 Jeep Commander 4 door SUV in Waco, Texas. I just submitted all my documents (DL, Insurance, Registration) but the app won't let me go online and had a red band across the map that says my vehicle is not eligible in Waco, Tx. I have received an email from Checkr that says all of my background checks are clear.
> ...


If you're lucky your car won't be eligible so you can then move on. Seriously, driving Uber will seriously beat up your car over time. It's not worth it financially-wise


----------

